# Solved: how to remove .net framework



## farhana (Mar 13, 2008)

i find that there is 3 .net framework software in my pc.....which i attach the pic in "add/remove"

and when i try to remove the application, i got the error saying that i need to install the "uninstall tool" from the microsoft but it still didnt work out for me....


can anyone pls guide me to remove the .netframework as it consume lot of space in my C drive...


farhana


----------



## Codiah (Sep 27, 2008)

why on earth would you want to remove your .net framework? maybe i'm a little lost you have 3 copies of .net framework 2 on your machine? or you have .net 1, 2, and 3 ?


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

I had to remove it yesterday (I had to use another program specifically for removing .NET) because Visual Studio 2008 wouldnt install.

I cant access the link now but Ill post the link to the program later today if you are interested on trying it out  You can use it to eliminate any version of .NET (or all versions).

Please note that I do recommend having at least one version of .NET installed on you system. Without it any .NET application may not run on your machine.

*edit: .NET cleanup utility (*.zip)


----------



## farhana (Mar 13, 2008)

can please tell me how to use the program....

its not that i want to remove all but i got .net 1, .net 2, .net 3

i just want to keep only 1 since it consume lot of spaces in my hardisk.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

They're not inclusive. That means that .NET 3 does not include everything in .NET 1 and .NET 2. Unless you know which programs are using which versions, you need to leave them all installed.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

> can please tell me how to use the program....
> 
> its not that i want to remove all but i got .net 1, .net 2, .net 3
> 
> i just want to keep only 1 since it consume lot of spaces in my hardisk.


When you get to the product to cleanup dialog box, there is a drop down menu that you can select what versions of .NET to get rid of (or ".NET Framework - All Versions")

Insure that you know what you want to do however as software that uses a specific .NET framework may not work anymore. If you are only wanting to get rid of some versions of .NET do to hard drive space requirements, then I would not recommend it...There are better methods to free up hard drive space.


----------

